# Army Medical College Foreign Seats



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi,

Do you guys know how AMC calculate the merit list for MBBS foreigns seats which they have, the merit list online just ranks people by their SAT score, so is that the only thing considered when giving admission on these seats?


----------



## medicalstudent (Mar 27, 2017)

No they take IBCC equivalence as well as SAT 2 scores. When my friend applied the calculation was 10% matric equivalence, 40% FSC equivalence and 50 % SAT 2. This was 2 years ago so it may have changed.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

yeah that is what I think they do too but was surprised to see applicants ranked by their SAT II score. Any idea what the closing merit was then on those foreign seats last year or even year before?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Its usually pretty high id say, due to the restricted seats for SAT 2/Overseas seats.
If I were to take a guess, id say definitely above 85% and probably higher
Just look at their merit lists


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

I have tried looking for them but not come across any which have had the aggregate calculated and applicants ranked against that, link me to one if you can find any please?

- - - Updated - - -

I have tried looking for them but not come across any which have had the aggregate calculated and applicants ranked against that, link me to one if you can find any please?


----------



## chronos (Sep 1, 2016)

How do I apply for the two SAT2 national seats of MBBS?

Also, can people living overseas apply for those seats? I do not have a dual nationality/citizenship btw.


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

Guys how do we apply to foreign seats can someone post a link or tell me how.


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

National University of Medical Sciences | NUMS


----------



## BernieSandals (Oct 24, 2016)

THANKS


----------



## remo123 (Jun 2, 2017)

Daud12345 said:


> I have tried looking for them but not come across any which have had the aggregate calculated and applicants ranked against that, link me to one if you can find any please?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I have tried looking for them but not come across any which have had the aggregate calculated and applicants ranked against that, link me to one if you can find any please?


http://numspak.edu.pk/upload/media/Merit List Foreign Seat1477052849.pdf

- - - Updated - - -



chronos said:


> How do I apply for the two SAT2 national seats of MBBS?
> 
> Also, can people living overseas apply for those seats? I do not have a dual nationality/citizenship btw.


If you have given both O and A levels abroad, and your O level equivalence does not include Pak studies, Islamic, and Urdu, then you can apply on any Foreign/Dual Nationality/Overseas Pakistani Seat.


----------



## chronos (Sep 1, 2016)

remo123 said:


> http://numspak.edu.pk/upload/media/Merit List Foreign Seat1477052849.pdf
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I know that. However, I recently found out there are *two seats* in Army Medical College for *nationals* who have attempted *SAT II*.

My question is can I apply on those seats even though I have done my O/A Levels abroad?

As an example, according to 2016's local merit list for AMC there were 2 boys in the SAT 2 national seat category and their names were also present in the foreign seats merit list which means they would be dual nationals/foreigners/overseas as well.

http://numspak.edu.pk/upload/media/2.merit_list_Second1478688502.pdf (Check the table on the last page)

http://numspak.edu.pk/upload/media/Merit List Foreign Seat1477052849.pdf (Student #8 and 9)


----------



## Waheed98 (Sep 2, 2017)

Local candidates who have foreign qualification and has given SAT 2 can't apply on foreign seat this year due to the PMDC policy which was release in 2016.Only foreigners,dual nationals and overseas pakistanis who hve physically studied abroad are eligible to apply on foreign seat.


----------

